# Pre Heresy Emperor's Children



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got in an Emperor's Children contemptor dreadnought this weekend that I'm going to model and use as Rylanor the Unyielding. Did a number of different test models and this is the best scheme that I could come up with without being too dark or too light. Need to add some highlights, gloss the stones and fix some edges, but here are the leg guards. Let me know what you think! I'll put up more as I complete the pieces.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Ah a fellow emperors children player. The color scheme you've got there is really good mate, really looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Got some work done last night, here are the legs (save for the knee pads which still require a little work) and the head. I'm not sure if I should tone down the glow effect of the eyes or not, let me know what you think!


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Breaman said:


> Spent some time last night working on this guy. Here are some shots of the legs and one of the head. I'm waiting until I get the whole this assembled before I do the final highlight. I'm not sure how I feel about the glow effect on the eyes. Let me know what you think!


 Glowing effect is nice man, I would do a lighter highlight on the blue to give it more depth.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I love the eyes of the thing man, but overall it looks like a great clean paintjob


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a picture of the body with the head. Hopefully I'll get it all built tonight and have it ready to show in a day or two!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The purple and the bronze are turning out well. In ambivalent about the blue eye-rings though. I say "ambivalent" because they're not working for me, but I don't yet have a good suggestion. I think they might be too bright but not saturated enough. So maybe a darker richer blue would work better. Maybe a thin blue ink over what you have now with a new highlight might solve it.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Kreuger said:


> The purple and the bronze are turning out well. In ambivalent about the blue eye-rings though. I say "ambivalent" because they're not working for me, but I don't yet have a good suggestion. I think they might be too bright but not saturated enough. So maybe a darker richer blue would work better. Maybe a thin blue ink over what you have now with a new highlight might solve it.


 
Agreed sir, there is something slightly off about it. I'll have to play around with it and see. This is my first real attempt at glow effect so I wanted to see how it'd turn out. I might just scrap it all together and go with normal eyes. It all depends on the final highlights and colors of the finished model. I'll play around with it and put pics up as I go... Thank you for the help!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Work so far*

Here are a few pictures I snapped last night of my work so far on Rylanor. I've also started work on two squads of terminators, but I'll get to those later. I'm pretty happy with the way the colors are turning out. I like that it's not too royal purple, but not too pink or bright either. I didn't want a dark purple on the table, but I didn't want them to stick out as they haven't yet turned to Slaanesh. Let me know what you think of the color as well as the pose.

Here's the paint scheme I used:
Purple: base of Vallejo foundation white
Layer of Vallejo Blue Violet
Wash with GW Durchii Violet wash
Highlight with Vallejo Blue Violet
Bright highlight with a 2:1 mix of Vallejo Blue Violet and Vallejo Basic Fleshtone

Gold: Base with Vallejo Leather Brown
Layer with Vallejo Bronze
Wash with GW Agrax Earthshade
Highlight with Vallejo Old Gold
Bright highlight with 2:1 mix Valljo Gold and Vallejo Silver

All of the paints get watered down with Vallejo Medium Thinner to one extent or another.

I'm debating with myself if I want to go with an Istvaan III themed base, or something that looks as if it's aboard the Pride of the Emperor. Thoughts?

I apologize for the crudeness of the photos. I will take more once I finish with the final highlights and fix a few issues (including adding the arms when they arrive).


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Very atmospheric photos! They eyes makes a grey contrast to the purple!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

good stuff here k: may slaanesh bless you


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Just keeping everyone updated. Whilst I debate about units and models to bring into the fold, I found these guys and figured I'd paint them up to use in the mean time. Also working on painting all of my deathwing terminators into Emperor's Children to use as well.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

That powersword is awesome. Could you explain a bit more on how you painted it?


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Tha Tall One said:


> That powersword is awesome. Could you explain a bit more on how you painted it?


 
Sure! I've been researching how to paint realistic marble for bases and stuff. It's pretty simple. I started with a base of black, then Vallejo Silver. I then did a thin coat of Vallejo Dark Prussian Blue (GW Alaitoc Blue-ish) and a little bit of the medium thinner. I wanted the metal to show through. I then used a 50:50 mix of the Dark Prussian Blue and Vallejo Dark Blue. I thinned it out a little bit because I wanted it to look more transparent then it normally would. I used random lightening looking strokes alternating between light and pressing heavy. This gives it a marble look and feel. I then repeated with plain Dark Blue, 50:50 Dark Blue and Vallejo Sky Blue and finally just Sky blue. Use thinner and thinner strokes. Then a very thin white tracing all the previous lines. Finally, I coated the blade with a thin coat of Vallejo medium thinner with VERY LITTLE sky blue. I pressed heavily with this to blend the previous lines together and soften the harshness of it. I suppose you could wait until now to do the white lines... that's up to you. I like the softer feel of the lines. 

In theory, this would work with a black base with gold highlights, or white with black, of green with white. Depends on what you're looking for.

Good luck sir! I'll try a test sheet or two and post it when I can.


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Waiting on more stuff...*

So I'm getting new stuff on friday, I've got a Land Raider, Bike squad and Vet squad on the way. In the mean time, I've been working on converting my existing Dark Angels to Emperor's Children. Here is a picture of my Librarian's power sword I've been working on. Let me know what you think. I'll put up more pictures when I get my new stuff. Also working on an army list, which I should be posting soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Drop the Base *

So I've spent the better part of two nights working on the base for Rylanor. I'm still thinking that I need a bit or two on the base to make it complete, but I don't want it to look cluttered or like someone just dropped bits onto the base. I want the base to be Istvaan III, so I can get away with fallen bodies and things, but can't use any grass. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Land Raider*

There's a big late night game at my local GW store, so I'm scrambling to try and get everything together. Here's a picture I grabbed of my land raider progress. Didn't realize going in how much of a pain this thing was going to be to paint! Whole lot of open surface. Still needs a good bit of work, but at least I can put it on the table...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice. I like the use of the Valkyrie Missile Pod for the Havoc Launcher as well - although it does stick up a huge amount. It's a lovely colour of Purple.

Quick comment about the Dark Angel Commander with the Sword - might want to look about covering up the vambrace DA emblem, possibly with a combat shield, or boarding shield which can extend down to the belt - it's a shame to cover up some of the detail, but unless you wish to carve it off, or explain the lots of Dark Angel emblems .


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Here are just some updated pictures of things I've been working on. Still waiting on Rylanor's arms and I've still got a lot of detail/scrolls/seals to put on the Land Raider, but here's the progress so far...


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Better picture of the Land Raider doors and a shot of everybody together (sans Librarian, bikers and terminators...)


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

Here's a look at the progress on the Land Raider. I've added studs (of which I might add more),purity seals and other scrolls, and some Tamiya weathering powders (sand, light sand and mud, if I'm not mistaken). I've still got a good bit of work to go. I've got to add rust and oil stains, finish the weathering, add more studs and seals and add the Augury Web set up that I'm putting together. I'll keep you posted!

I also included a picture of my army on the table at a small game I played at my local GW store this past weekend against, of all teams, Noise marines. More good stuff to come!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Finally finished Rylanor*

After a few months of work, Rylanor is finally complete... YAY!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Praetor*

Working on my Praetor. Mad rush to get everything done before Armies on Parade in two weeks!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Man, that spear is a thing of beauty.
Well done dude!!


----------



## Breaman (Jul 21, 2014)

*Finished Praetor and other HQ*

Spent the weekend trying to work on my board for armies on parade and finish up the unending list of details for each model... Here are some progress photos of the Praetor and my Librarian and Chaplain. Let me know what you think! They're all still a work in progress!


----------

